# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Access Point καφετερια?

## tnt

Γεια, ψάχνω για κάτι αξιόπιστο για καφετέρια..

Τα δεδομένα είναι ως εξης: Cyta adsl με voip τηλέφωνο οπότε κρατάμε αναγκαστικά το modem του παρόχου.. Μην μπλέκουμε και με voip γιατί ο ιδιοκτήτης είναι άσχετος, ώστε να έχει και υποστήριξη από την cyta.. Οπότε απλά καταργούμε το wifi από την cyta και βάζουμε δικό μας acceess point..

Χώρος 20τμ εσωτερικός και άλλα 20τμ εξωτερικός με maximum 20-25 άτομα ταυτόχρονα συνδεδεμένα.. Σε νορμάλ μέρες είναι 10 άτομα και το ρούτερ της cyta παίζει μια χαρά.. Αλλά κάπου εκεί είναι το όριο του και κολλάει το dhcp και μετά δεν μπορούν να μπουν νέοι χρήστες.. 

Έλεγα να βάλουμε το Ubiquiti UniFi UAP που είναι και σε τσάμπα τιμή, αλλά διαβάζοντας παλιότερα θέμετα έλεγα και για το MikroTik RB2011UiAS-2HnD-IN που είναι επίσης σε νορμάλ τιμή περίπου στα 100ευρώ..

Ένα πρόβλημα είναι ότι μπαίνουν οι γείτονες και ξεσκίζουν την γραμμή παρόλο που ο κωδικός αλλάζεται συχνά.. Αλλά μόλις τον μάθει ένας μετά μπαίνει όλος ο πλανήτης  :Smile: 

Οι ερωτήσεις είναι:
1) Μπορούμε (οποιοδήποτε από τα 2) να του ορίσουμε η τάδε mac να κατεβάζει το πολύ πχ 100mb την μέρα ή να γίνεται connected ως 3ώρες?
2) Μπορούμε να κάνουμε 2 wlan? 1 για τον ιδιοκτήτη (και την παρέα) με όλα απεριόριστα και το δεύτερο wlan να έχει τις προυποθέσεις που έγραψα παραπάνω?
3) Φαντάζομαι ότι και τα 2 μόλις συνδέεσαι θα μπορούν να πετάνε pop-up την σελίδα του καταστήματος?

Κάτι άλλο που θα πρέπει να προσέξω?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## mike_871

το ρυθμιζεις στο hotspot, μπορεις να εχεις δευτερο ασυρματο απο το ρουτερ της cyta

----------


## tnt

Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει να κρατησω και το wifi της cyta.. 

To Unifi μας κανει για guests? Μπορουμε να βαλουμε περιορισμους στο ποση ωρα θα αφηνει τον χρηστη online ή να βαζει οριο στα mb?

----------


## ubi

> Δεν το ειχα σκεφτει να κρατησω και το wifi της cyta.. 
> 
> To Unifi μας κανει για guests? Μπορουμε να βαλουμε περιορισμους στο ποση ωρα θα αφηνει τον χρηστη online ή να βαζει οριο στα mb?


Μόλις το εγκατέστησα σε καφετέρια. (Ubiquiti UniFi AP, Long Range, indoor access point MIMO 2,4GHz)


1)Υπάρχει Guest Control



2)Βάζεις όριο στα mb



*Δύσκολο Μενού αλλά όλα είναι μια συνήθεια..*

----------


## airbus

το Unifi indoor και outdoor τα εχω εγκαταστησει σε ξενοδοχεια. φοβερα μηχανηματα σε συνδυασμο με το controller.
η reception πουλαει voucher στο πελατη  που μπορει να ειναι πχ 1 ημερας η 7 ημερες η καποιες ωρες. με ογκοχρεωση  δεν εχει. αν και σε καποιο forum ειχαν κανει καποιο trick-script και το καταφερανε.
στο Unifi μπορεις να βαλεις bandwidth control ανα χρηστη δηλαδη ποσο max ταχυτητα μπορει να κατεβαζει και να ανεβαζει.
το mikrotik rb2011 hotspot κανει ολα αυτα που θες. ειναι ποιο παραμετροποιησιμο.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> το Unifi indoor και outdoor τα εχω εγκαταστησει σε ξενοδοχεια. φοβερα μηχανηματα σε συνδυασμο με το controller.
> η reception πουλαει voucher στο πελατη  που μπορει να ειναι πχ 1 ημερας η 7 ημερες η καποιες ωρες. με ογκοχρεωση  δεν εχει. αν και σε καποιο forum ειχαν κανει καποιο trick-script και το καταφερανε.
> στο Unifi μπορεις να βαλεις bandwidth control ανα χρηστη δηλαδη ποσο max ταχυτητα μπορει να κατεβαζει και να ανεβαζει.
> το mikrotik rb2011 hotspot κανει ολα αυτα που θες. ειναι ποιο παραμετροποιησιμο.



ποσο κοστιζει το mikrotik rb2011 hotspot δεν μπορω να το βρω σε μια αναζητηση το guest control απλα βαζεις ποσα bandwith θελεις και δινεις οκ και δουλευει τοσο απλο; .

----------


## airbus

τα καινουργια unifi firmware εχουν και ογκοχρεωση.
το ασυρματο rb2011 γυρω στα 150ε. δεν ειναι απλο το στησιμο του, απαιτει γνωσεις του ROS.

----------


## akis1009

Έχε υπόψιν ότι για το unifi θες και έναν υπολογιστή (έστω και κάποιον που κάνει και άλλη δουλειά) για να τρέχει ο controller του .

----------


## johnmegarythmos

δεν μπορει καποιος να παρει ενα access point και να ορισει εκει πχ εως 2 mbs να παιρνουνε οι πελατες του ιντερνετ και αυτος να εχει  το υπολοιπο διαθεσιμο; υπαρχει μια συσκευη της tiplink κανενα 20-30 ρι ευρω μου ειχε πει ενας γνωστος μου και μετα απο εκει παιρνεις με καλωδια ethernet και δινεις σε αλλα μερη που δεν εχει σημα wifi . Το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας; . δειχνει ενδιαφερον οπως το ειδα και εγω στο youtube.

----------


## airbus

> δεν μπορει καποιος να παρει ενα access point και να ορισει εκει πχ εως 2 mbs να παιρνουνε οι πελατες του ιντερνετ και αυτος να εχει  το υπολοιπο διαθεσιμο; υπαρχει μια συσκευη της tiplink κανενα 20-30 ρι ευρω μου ειχε πει ενας γνωστος μου και μετα απο εκει παιρνεις με καλωδια ethernet και δινεις σε αλλα μερη που δεν εχει σημα wifi . Το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας; . δειχνει ενδιαφερον οπως το ειδα και εγω στο youtube.


εγω αυτο το εκανα με ενα rb951ui αλλα οπως ειπα θελει διαβασμα του ROS.

----------


## euri

> Έχε υπόψιν ότι για το unifi θες και έναν υπολογιστή (έστω και κάποιον που κάνει και άλλη δουλειά) για να τρέχει ο controller του .


Όχι απαραίτητα υπολογιστή με τη στενή έννοια.  Υπάρχουν και αυτά:  https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-cloud-key/

----------


## akis1009

> Όχι απαραίτητα υπολογιστή με τη στενή έννοια.  Υπάρχουν και αυτά:  https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-cloud-key/


Ωραίο δεν το είχα υπόψιν , με πόσους client και access points το έχεις δοκιμάσει ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

Καλησπερα και Χρονια Πολλα Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους! 
πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ ακριβα τα unifi.
ενας γνωστος μου ειχε παρει το http://www.skroutz.gr/s/9215014/TP-L...N.html#reviews 
ειναι 300ρι και εχει και θυρες ethernet παρνει ενα ethernet και μπορεις να δωσεις και σε αλλα ethernet !
εχει την επιλογη bandwidth control για  να βαλεις οριο στην ταυτητα στο wifi  υπαρχει και βιντεο στο youtube δες εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLRNk83nUyc , αυτο σκεφτομαι αλλα δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο ειναι να κανω το bandwidth control ; για εως 2 mbs για τους αλλους και εγω να αξιοποιω κανονικα ολη την ταχυτητα απο το κανονικο wifi του ρουτερ!  Αξιζει το εχει δοκιμασει κανενας;

----------


## jkoukos

Και μόλις μπουν 15-20 ταυτόχρονοι χρήστες, παθαίνει εγκεφαλικό η συσκευή και θέλει reboot.
Καλό είναι για απλή οικιακή χρήση, αλλά όχι επαγγελματική και για πολλά-πολλά.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

ναι αλλα και να μπουνε πολλοι χρηστες στο speedport του οτε παλι μπουκαρει οποτε ειναι λογικο να συμβει αυτο . Επισης σκεφτομαι να τραβηξω ενα καλωδιο ethernet απο το ρουτερ στο tip link να βαλω εως 2mbs ταχυτητα στο wifi που θα δινει και απο τις ethernet θυρες πισω να τραβηξω αλλα καλωδια ethernet σε μερη που δεν εχει καλο σημα wifi και να βαλω ενα απλο access point , αρα καθε access point επειδη θα παιρνει απο το ethernet του tiplink θα δουλευει με ταχυτητα εως 2mbs . αμα κολλησει το ιντερνετ στο λενε και κανεις επανεκκινηση στο ρουτερ! . και γλυτωνεις παρα πολλα εξοδα με πολυ ακριβο εξοπλισμο . ( λαθος το σκεφτομαι ή οχι ; πειτε μου ! _) .

----------


## jkoukos

Έστω ότι βάζεις 2 φθηνά ΑΡ έτσι ώστε να μοιρασθούν οι χρήστες από π.χ. 10 στο καθένα, για να μην υπάρχει θέμα υπερφόρτωσης του ενός.
Με ποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα το καταφέρεις αυτό, όταν ούτε από τον router ούτε από τα ΑΡ έχεις τέτοια δυνατότητα;

----------


## euri

> Ωραίο δεν το είχα υπόψιν , με πόσους client και access points το έχεις δοκιμάσει ?


Δύο access points και σταθερά τουλάχιστον 12 clients.

----------


## airbus

ενα Unifi uap το οποιο εχει 75ε το εσωτερικο αξιζει και με το παραπανω απο τα tplink. εχει bandwidth management αλλα δε θυμαμε αν κλεισεις το controller αν δουλευει. 
οταν το εγκαταστησεις θα ξεχασεις οτι υπαρχει. δοκιμασμενα απο χιλιαδες χρηστες. ξεχνα τα tplink για τετοιες δουλειες.

- - - Updated - - -

τελικα στην version 5.3.8 δουλευει το bandwidth control και με τον controller κλειστο. μολις το δοκιμασα στο uap μου. (σε παλιες εκδοσεις ειχαν κανει παραπονα οι χρηστες οτι δε δουλευει)
αρα UNIFI is the way to go!

- - - Updated - - -

α και κατι αλλο. το unifi ειναι ποιο ομορφο σε σχεση με τα αλλα και φαινεται και ποιο επαγγελματικο.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

ευχαριστω πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση . 
παντως σε γενικες γραμμες δεν το γλυτωνεις να περασεις καλωδια ethernet μεχρι το σημειο που θελεις 
περα απο αυτο 75 ευρω για το καθε ενα access point παρα πολλα αλλα αμα δουλευουνε καλα θα το ψαξω . 300ρια ειναι ; ποση εμβελεια εχουνε; 
οσο για το controler ειναι αλλος εξοπλισμος; ποσο κοστιζει και αυτος; . δεν πιστευω να χρειαζεται να εχεις υπολογιστη ανοιχτο για να δουλεψει;

----------


## jkoukos

Εξαρτάται τον χώρο, την θέση που θα τοποθετηθεί και τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν. Γενικά έχει πολύ καλύτερη κάλυψη από τα απλά ΑΡ και παίζει άνετα με 50+ χρήστες.
Επίσης μπορεί να παίξει έως 4 διαφορετικά SSID, οπότε μοιράζουμε σε διαφορετική εκπομπή την επικοινωνία της επιχείρησης από τους πελάτες.

Ο controller χρειάζεται μόνο για την ρύθμισή του (δεν υπάρχει μενού πρόσβασης στο ΑΡ μέσω browser) και σε περίπτωση που δουλεύει hotspot με login των χρηστών. Διαφορετικά δεν απαιτείται να λειτουργεί συνεχώς.
Μπορεί να δουλέψει είτε σε οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή (ακόμη και Raspberry), είτε σε Cloud server, είτε σε τοπικό Cloud Key.

----------


## ubi

Στην δική μου περίπτωση, αν αυτό σε βοηθήσει καθόλου,
έχω "κουμπώσει" μετά το Speedport και πριν το UniFi AP
ένα MikroTik-hAP-ac-lite για ρύθμιση του bandwidth και 
επίσης, έχω ανοιχτό το ασύρματο δίκτυο(στο Mikrotik) στα 2,4GHz & 5GHz για καλύτερη κάλυψη και "αποσυμφόρηση"..

Για το θέμα του μπουκώματος που ανέφερες παραπάνω και τα restart, δεν μου έχει εμφανίσει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής. Τα αποσυνδέω από το ρεύμα μετά το κλείσιμο του καταστήματος, ίσως για αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν εννοείς εμένα, δεν μίλησα για μπούκωμα ή άλλο πρόβλημα σε Unifi ή Mikrotik.
Τουναντίον αναφέρθηκα ρητά σε απλά οικιακά modem/router ή ΑΡ. Και μόνο τέτοια δεν είναι οι συσκευές των Ubiquiti και Mikrotik.

Οι συσκευές που χρησιμοποιείς είναι από τις πλέον ενδεδειγμένες σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Μετά πάμε σε κατά πολύ ακριβότερες λύσεις.
Έχεις ένα σοβαρό router κι ένα πολύ καλό ΑΡ. Απλά το Mikrotik θέλει να λερώσεις λίγο τα χέρια, καθώς δεν είναι plug & play.

----------


## ubi

Όχι δεν αναφερόμουν σε εσένα, κάπου παραπάνω διάβασα για μπούκωμα του Speedport για αυτό το ανέφερα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

καλησπερα σε ευχαριστω για την αμεση απαντηση .
ποια η χρησιμοτητα 4 διαφορετικων  ssid ; τωρα που μας δινει το μοντεμ πχ του οτε ;  απο οτι με τα 4 διαφορετικα ssid που δινει η συσκευη που λες; .
αμα μπουκωσει δεν θα μποκωσει σε ενα ssid αρα θα ριξει και τα αλλα ; αφου μια κεραια wifi εχει μεσα , εαν διαχωριζοτναε τα ssid καθε ενα με μια διαφορετικη κεραια θα το καταλαβαινα πιο ευκολα! , επισης επειδη θα ειναι στην ιδια θεση δεν θα αλλαζει οτι πχ το ssid σε αυτον τον χωρο θα ποιανει και το αλλο σε αλλο χωρο οποτε δεν το καταλαιβαινω γιατι να βαλουμε παραπανω απο ενα ssid ; . 
Ο controller ποσο κοστιζει; και πρεπει να τον ρυθμισουμε μαζι με την συσκευη; μετα την γινεται το εχουμε συνδεδεμενο και αυτο επανω; . εχω μπερδευτει . Γενικα ποσο κοστιζουνε; και οι συσκευες και τα controller ολα μαζι .

----------


## jkoukos

Το SSID έχει σημασία σε περιπτώσεις που θέλουμε να έχουμε διαφορετικό ασύρματο δίκτυο από το ίδιο ΑΡ.
Π.χ. ένα απλό παράδειγμα είναι 2 SSID σε μια καφετέρια, με το ένα να είναι οι παραγγελιοληψίες του καταστήματος και το άλλο για τους πελάτες.

Μην συγκρίνεις τις ασύρματες δυνατότητες μιας απλής οικιακής συσκευής, όπως είναι η συσκευή του παρόχου, με τα Mikrotik και τα Unifi. Η διαφορά τους είναι χαώδης.

Ο controller είναι απλά μια δωρεάν εφαρμογή που τρέχει σε όλα τα κύρια λειτουργικά. Αν όμως χρειάζεται να δουλεύει συνεχώς (π.χ. hotspot με captive portal) τότε καλύτερα από θέμα οικονομίας είναι αντί του υπολογιστή να τρέχει σε Cloud Key.

----------


## akis1009

> Στην δική μου περίπτωση, αν αυτό σε βοηθήσει καθόλου,
> έχω "κουμπώσει" μετά το Speedport και πριν το UniFi AP
> ένα MikroTik-hAP-ac-lite για ρύθμιση του bandwidth και 
> επίσης, έχω ανοιχτό το ασύρματο δίκτυο(στο Mikrotik) στα 2,4GHz & 5GHz για καλύτερη κάλυψη και "αποσυμφόρηση"..
> 
> Για το θέμα του μπουκώματος που ανέφερες παραπάνω και τα restart, δεν μου έχει εμφανίσει κάτι μέχρι στιγμής. Τα αποσυνδέω από το ρεύμα μετά το κλείσιμο του καταστήματος, ίσως για αυτό.


Και γιατί δεν κάνεις ρύθμιση του bandwidth από το Unifi AP κατευθείαν ?

----------


## johnmegarythmos

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. τωρα καταλαβα πχ αλλο ssid για καμερα , αλλο για παραγγελιες αλλο για wifi πελατων αλλα οταν μπουκωνει το wifi στο κλασικο ρουτερ στο σπιτι αμα υπαρχουνε πολλοι χρηστες αμα εχεις διαφορα ssid δεν θα τα ριχνει ολα; 
επισης αμα ειναι να το βαλεις μονο για τους πελατες σου χρειαζεται μονο ενα ssid τι να το κανεις το δευτερο αφου την ιδια εμβελεια θα εχει το καθε ssid αφου μια συσκευη ειναι με τι κεραιες ενσωματωμενες . 
παντως για αυτο που λεει ο χρηστης παραπανω για την ρυθμιση κατευθειαν απο το unifi Ap δεν μπορει να γινει απευθειας σε καθε συσκευη; αμα πχ εχεις παραπανω ενα βαλει ; .

----------


## akis1009

> ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την αμεση απαντηση. τωρα καταλαβα πχ αλλο ssid για καμερα , αλλο για παραγγελιες αλλο για wifi πελατων αλλα οταν μπουκωνει το wifi στο κλασικο ρουτερ στο σπιτι αμα υπαρχουνε πολλοι χρηστες αμα εχεις διαφορα ssid δεν θα τα ριχνει ολα; 
> επισης αμα ειναι να το βαλεις μονο για τους πελατες σου χρειαζεται μονο ενα ssid τι να το κανεις το δευτερο αφου την ιδια εμβελεια θα εχει το καθε ssid αφου μια συσκευη ειναι με τι κεραιες ενσωματωμενες . 
> παντως για αυτο που λεει ο χρηστης παραπανω για την ρυθμιση κατευθειαν απο το unifi Ap δεν μπορει να γινει απευθειας σε καθε συσκευη; αμα πχ εχεις παραπανω ενα βαλει ; .


Άλλο ssid μπορεί να μην έχει καθόλου πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό σου δίκτυο , άλλο ssid να έχει capped bandwidth , άλλο να έχει unlimited και άλλο να το έχεις επί πληρωμή . Ότι και access point και να πάρεις αν δεν είσαι σε κατηγορία ruckus, cisco θα υπολογίζεις το μέγιστο 40-50 clients ( με το καλύτερο να είναι 30-35) ανά access point για να είσαι οκ .

----------


## jkoukos

Τα Unifi δεν έχουν δυνατότητα να συνδεθεί κανείς απευθείας μαζί τους μέσω browser. Δεν έχουν web gui/interface.
Μόνο μέσω του Controller ή SSH.

----------


## ubi

> Και γιατί δεν κάνεις ρύθμιση του bandwidth από το Unifi AP κατευθείαν ?


Έχω συνδέσει πάνω στο Mikrotik 
το Unifi, το pc και ένα MAG254.

Και θέλω bandwidth control μεταξύ αυτών και όχι αποκλειστικά του Unifi.

----------


## airbus

και γενικα προτιμοτερο ειναι το bandwidth management να γινεται στο router/firewall και οχι να ζοριζουμε τα AP.

----------

